# signs of a good high flyers



## shibu trippler

hi ,i am going to buy some new hf pigeons,can anybody tell me how to select good high flyer bcoz sellers sold me there worst pigeon by saying it will fly for 5-6 hrs like dot.out of my 30 pigeons ,10 are really good and was given by my uncle.but sadly he is no more.he use to looking at in pigeons eye ,wings etc& say whether its a good flyer or not & he is always wright .can anybody tell me how to know a gud hf....


----------



## AZCorbin

Well I work with Tipplers so no expierence with HFers. Aside from a general feel and look over I would watch them fly.


----------



## hamlet

I am wondering if there was a way to increase the heat in a room where pigeons were at and watch to see what bird would start panting last, than that would mean that it is healthiest, but can it fly? My search says that one cannot tell much about other peoples pigeons when it comes to judging by the phenotype and feel. I would go with Azcorbin.


----------



## hamlet

I am sorry for you being cheated. I hope your bad birds are just fat and not sick. I would breed out of the ten good birds and not fly them until i got good flying babies.


----------



## shibu trippler

yeah AZCorbin ur wright but the problem is ,i bring pigeons from bird shop & he wll not fly them as all pigeons are new & wll fly away.so any prototypical sign which i wll see b4 buying


----------



## lordcornwallis

use your eyes and if you like the look of the pigeon give it a go , you no what your unkles pigeons were like try and get them like his lc


----------



## Print Tippler

shibu trippler said:


> yeah AZCorbin ur wright but the problem is ,i bring pigeons from bird shop & he wll not fly them as all pigeons are new & wll fly away.so any prototypical sign which i wll see b4 buying


I wouldnt not expect much out of the birds you buy. They probably havent been trained. You probably need to just breed from them and try out the young birds to judge.


----------



## lordcornwallis

print tippler is spot on, well said sir good luck


----------



## shibu trippler

i have brought 4 cocks from my uncle's friend.i flew them in his place & all are very nice high fliers & tumble 4-5 at a time.they have gone so high that for about 1 hr they cant be seen.he gave me 1 almond,1 blue bar grizzle,1 ash red & last 1,i dnt know its english name.i am very happy having those pigeons.


----------



## shibu trippler

Print Tippler can u plz tell me how to train highflyer


----------



## hamza syed

i think, the guy who sold the birds didn't fly them at young age... 
the best way to train the highflyers is breed them the first pair which bought and train the young's ... (if not a pair ,try training them) 
most highflyers have pearl eye color ...


----------



## hamza syed

keep them in for 2-3 weeks .. then release them of them with ur(which flies high) try this for about 2-4 weeks .. 
what are the ages of the pigeons?


----------



## shibu trippler

yeah all of my birds are pearl eye.7 young birds are of 6-7 months old and others are above 1 1/2 year old.5 of my young birds are best but 2 of them dont fly,they even dont move over my roof.


----------



## hamza syed

do u have a fly-pen?
if u do, try tossing the ones who don't know how to fly ..
first near the ground 
second a bit above 
then increase gradually if success..
if u don't have a fly pen then listen to this
My uncle saved a baby feral pigeon.. so when the age was about 2-3 months he would toss him and gradually he (feral) learned how to fly and released him when he was about 8-9 months.. which he train him in the house he would toss him and he would land on the dressing table..


----------



## aslam4334

Dear sir can help me for getting good breeds pearl eyes trumbler high flyers pigeons


----------



## shibu trippler

i stay in odisah & its faraway 4m ur place.


----------



## [email protected]

My Hf Pigeon Fly Top High But For Half An Hour , Their Age Is 3 Month Pl Tell Me Their Fling Time Increase In Whats Age?


----------



## aussie highflyer

Just thought I would add to the 'off the point discussion'. I lived next door to a guy who had a very successful team of racing pigeons in Western Australia. He would let them out early in the morning and late at night for their daily flights. They would fly for an hour or so and only and often be flying far from the loft and even go quite high.
My brother and I had English Tipplers and Sri Lankan Highflyers. The pigeon Racer was fascinated by how high up our birds flew as well as how many hours they were up for. The Racing Pigeon fanciers had acute problems with Falcons in West Australia and would often have just a few left each season and lost many many top birds to the Falcons so he decided on buying a pair of Tipplers from us and bred them to Racing Pigeons. The progeny was for the next season and when he started racing them he would get comments from other enthusiasts of how slight a few of his birds when they were caged and rung up for a race. I am not sure if they succeeded , pretty sure they lacked the speed BUT he did try them to see if they would climb out of harms way and fly till late at night in the longer races. He was always looking for ways to win and he had to try this t see if it would work. So, it can be done but you are unlikely to get a race winner!!


----------



## Zaryabkhan12

I have high flyer pigeon but they dont fly higher... Can anyone help me


----------

